# Who makes the best 14 foot jon boat?



## dimecovers3

I'd like to buy a new 14/36 or maybe a 14/40. I want to trailer it, but I also want the option of being able to carry it 100 yards or less with the help of a friend for spots lacking a ramp using a pick-up instead of the trailer. I'd love a welded 14/48, but the weight would mean I can't use it without a ramp. What company or companies are known for making really good riveted boats? Is there a riveted hull that could take a Merc 25/20 jet legally and still be light enough for two guys to carry with the outboard off? If I had to compromise, I'd want a 14 foot boat that I knew would plane with the 25 jet and two guys with gear even if it ment always having to use a ramp. I hear a 14/48 welded and two guys/gear will not get up on plane. Thinking a 14/40 or 14/42 riveted boat might be light enough to do it if I could find one rated for the Merc 25/20.'m thinking no such animal exists, but thought I'd a least throw it out. I am curious what the board sees as the best 14/36 riveted hull available if I just end up putting a 10 HP w/ rockguard on it.


----------



## Waterwings

You'll get varied answers form everyone as to who makes the "best" boat, as everyone has their favorite(s). The best thing is to do a bunch of research through the different companies, decide which one best suits your style and where you want to use the boat, then go from there. As always, $$ available plays an important part in the buying process.


----------



## bobberboy

Tracker has a riveted 1542 that weighs 190#, kinda of heavy but will take a 25hp motor. Their widest riveted 14 footer is only 36" - I'd go wider.

https://www.trackerboats.com/boat/specs.cfm?boat=3260

Alumacraft makes a riveted 1448 in both standard and mod-v versions. All Alumacraft 14 footers will take a 25hp motor and they are 190# and up.

https://alumacraft.com/jon-boats/1448-3.php

Crestliner has a 1436 that weighs 145#. For some reason their 1448's are more than twice as heavy. They don't seem to separate the riveted from the welded so I assume the 1448's are welded.

https://www.crestliner.com/crestlin.../www.lundboats.com/boats/2010-lineup/jon-boat

Lowe seems to have the most variety in riveted boats. There are several to choose from in the 14' category. Looks like most have a max hp of 20 though.

https://www.loweboats.com/showroom/rivited-jon/lowe-jon/


----------



## jon3516

In my opinion you can't go wrong with Alumacraft rivited boats. I can't call them the best because I haven't tried all brands but the three I've owned have had no problems. Had a 1236,1432 and a 1436 and they were all great boats. They are reasonably priced tough rivited boats. I beleive their 1442 is rated for a 25hp,weighs a little over 200 lbs and has 20 inch sides. It would make a nice boat. You could do a lot of research on these size boats since most manufacturers make boats in the sizes your looking at. jmo


----------



## dimecovers3

I would love an Alweld 14 foot with a proper jet tunnel. The problem is the weight of the boat to carry is too much for two normal guys and I think a 25 jet would not get it up with two guys and gear. If I went with a 14/42 riveted hull where could I get the hull reworked to let the foot of the jet tuck up under the hull out of harms way with a shallow jet tunnel? I would also need the transom raised for a 20" motor.


----------



## jcb

Here is 14 footer with the same motor you are wanting.She came with open designed open floor and I install a very light weight alimimum floor.She is very light in weight and will run in about 3 inch of water on plane.I get about 23mph with just me in the boat and with two guys she runs in at 19 mph.The places I take her you would not want to go any faster anyways.She is a 1448 flat bottom jon but has the pointed bow,modified V flat bottom they call it by some.Here is picture of her :mrgreen: 






you have any question about her just ask


----------



## dimecovers3

Sweeeeeeeeeeet =D> 

What make and model is it? Did you have a tunnel welded in? Who did the transom and how much did it cost? What is the ideal height to get the foot tucked in level with the hull bottom for that Merc? Does 19 MPH actually put the boat up on step or are you pushing some water?


----------



## jcb

Transome height is 22 inch and this puts the front of the pickup up above the bottom of the boat about 1/2 inchI mess with this setup some to get the best performance,up and down some and allso with the motor adjustment bar,i try the differant holes.I make the transome buildup with 2x2 inch by 1/4 inch thick alimimum angle on the inside of the tramsome and 3/16 inch alimumum flat stock on the outside and i use stainless steel bolts and nuts throughout with total cost about $50.

With two guys she runs on plane very good not plowing at all but this boat is very light.I use very light alimumum sheet for the flooring,i get this from the outside of an old walk in cooler for free.This boat will run with some of the bigger boats with the 40hp jets.Those guys seem to load down they boats more than they should.When you go fishing with this setup you bring small amounts of tackle and small cooler for lunch and pop.No live well in this boat and all the bass get releaced but the walleye,catfish,steelhead and salmon goes on a rope or stringer.Keep you boat light when you set it up.No tunnel in this boat hull.With proper setup you not going to need it anyways,3 to 4 inch of water running takes some getting use to.You look down in the skinny water and you think to your self "Oh No" but you just keep her going,better watch out for stone and rock :mrgreen:


----------



## bassboy1

From a standpoint of doing mods on the boats, I tend to favor the Alumacrafts, for the reason that the ribs are mitered and welded at the corners, not bent and formed like the Lund in the links. I know the G3s are like the Lunds. The mitered and welded joints generally have much less distortion and alignment issues, and when either placing a deck flat on the ribs, or building support structure, the squared fit is much easier/better to work with than the rounded bulging ribs of the formed corners. 

I'm currently working on an Alumacraft 1648 for a customer, and having worked on a G3 immediately preceding it, I can definitely see the value in one over the other. 

I would stay away from the Tracker 1542. It has no ribs running up the side, and fewer bottom strakes. It is not a candidate for pulling the bench seats, and overall seems to be a much lighter duty boat. I absolutely would not buy one from myself.


----------



## dimecovers3

BB1 those are some great boats you have built. What would you think of the 1442 NCS model here https://alumacraft.com/jon-boats/riveted-specs.php as a starting point? Still would have to build up the transom 5-7 inches somehow. The hull weighs a lot less than a 1448 welded and is rated for a 25. I would think that boat with two guys and moderate gear should plane out well. My reservation is the hull gauge is mighty thin for the rock infested rivers this boat will see going after Smallies. Do you think the bow would big enough for a raised pedestal seat and foot controlled motor? Where would a passenger ride? I was thinking I would get a really large cooler for the middle area to use as a bait well or live well. I guess they could sit on it...not sure....but it would need to have some kind of brackets at the four corners to keep it fairly steady in place. Would that flat bottom beat a person to death running flat out with a 25 jet in a chop? I know that Outboard Jet says their jet units run best with the water feeding into them from a slight deadrise of around 5-10 degrees. https://www.outboardjets.com/boatSelection.php I think I read somewhere that Alweld https://www.alweld.com/custom_boats_flat_bottom.html makes a welded hull that can be ordered with a flat bottom front bow for more square footage area while at the same time there is a mod-v hull under it for a better ride. Not sure now as I couldn't find it on the website. Maybe it was another brand that gave the best of both world---V-hull without the V shaped front deck for more room. In fact, I think they can build in a jet tunnel and could build the bow about as big as a fella asked. What is a comfortable amount of room front to back if you want a foot control motor up front? The boat would plane better to get some weight forward. What do people do about passengers with boats without center seats? Anyone know of a really big cooler that comes with a padded top seat on the cooler top and with mounting brackets?


----------



## Hanr3

Couldn't you get a short shaft and leave the hull alone?

Im a fan of the Aluimacraft riveted boats, mine is a 1957 model semi-mod, over 50 years old, and still doesn't leak.


----------



## bassboy1

Hanr3 said:


> Couldn't you get a short shaft and leave the hull alone?



Not with an outboard jet. Putting a jet foot on a short shaft (15") engine requires a 20 inch transom, as the jet pump itself is about 5 inches thick. 

.063 is not going to get very far bouncing over rocks. I'd really want a .090 bottom on a small jet sled. I'm not sure how long it would last as a jet sled. I'd personally be looking at a slightly larger/heavier boat, and spend the time/effort looking for alternative methods of getting a heavier boat to the water. If the boat has to be hand carried, you may want to look towards a custom boat, and get just a .090 bottom, with all else being the same. Putting a 42" by 180" (figuring the bottom sheet on a 14' boat is about 15') piece of .090 in place of .063 should only increase the weight by 20 pounds, yet increase the strength substantially. I'd also look at getting the boat all welded, with a few minor design changes.


----------



## dimecovers3

Do you know which company made a slight V hull under what looked like a square flat front end? I just came across the other day and now can't find it.

A 14/48 welded boat running a 40 jet is about perfect, but it's a whole lot of money for a jon boat and outboard. Makes me think it's just not practical for the working poor to justify. I'd rather just have that 16' G3 river jet rig they make. I also seem to think that any hull narrower than 48" will not want to plane as well. The "solution" is a 14/40 and a 10 hp with a rockguard, I'm affraid.


----------



## dimecovers3

Some very sweet looking boats here https://weld-craft.com/JonBoats.htm What are the things that look like tabs https://weld-craft.com/JonBoats.htm on each side of the rear bottom hull about 2" x 8" and what do they do?


............course these guys could acknowledge what a river rat faces and offer a proper duck/smallie combo boat https://www.wareagleboats.com/boats/detail.asp?id=3&catID=1 but for reasons I don't get ( as in there are zero river rocks in the Delta marsh???).............we suffer needless-Lee up here in Piedmont River Ville.....................................


----------



## Ranchero50

Dime, decide what you really want and go for that. Whacking one rock with a .063" hull will ruin your day, been there and even made a video of it. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7pr20KSEfM

JCB's boat seems to fit the bill for that size motor, more equals less performance.

I started with a $1500 Alumacraft 1448mv and a 9.9 Merc. Found a junked Seadoo jetski and built the 1448 into a 1648 with a 85hp inboard jet. Now after wahcking the rock last Sunday I'm looking at UHMW, figure $1400 in materials to make it rockproof. I'll be up around $4k when it's done but you can't buy what I'm building...

Where are you running
Jamie


----------



## jcb

Here is good company that builds boats of about all sizes.You can hvae about any layout you are wanting and can have small bilt in live well on the side where passanger can sit.You can have 80 0r 100 gage.Prices look to be good too and all weld construction.
https://www.backwoodslanding.com/14ft.html
check them out,this is one of they deelerships that sells them.As you will see they can be square nosed flat or with pointed nose,both are good depending on what you are wanting


----------



## jcb

So you look the weldbilt boats over?I likes the wqay they builds them to your dezine and spec.I may buy a 17 footer someday down the road and they come at very good price.Motor cost is something other with the Mercury 60/40 jet costing 2 times of the boat :shock:


----------



## dimecovers3

Thanks for the link. I had found them early this summer and kinda worried about them being 12 hours away and all. I guess I could go to https://www.akmccallum.com/ and pay top dollar but save a lot of driving from N.C. 

There is no one perfect boat and that suxs, but it's life.

I'll figure it out soon enough. I I need a catfish/ river smallie/ low H.P. water supply reservoir/ camo duck hunting machine that I can also drag into a private pond and take the wife water sking on Sunday after church. Who makes that boat-----for under $3K?


----------



## bassboy1

dimecovers3 said:


> I'll figure it out soon enough. I I need a catfish/ river smallie/ low H.P. water supply reservoir/ camo duck hunting machine that I can also drag into a private pond and take the wife water sking on Sunday after church. Who makes that boat-----for under $3K?


I don't know, but if you find the answer, send me a link - I'll buy ten of them. :lol:


----------



## Ranchero50

Sounds like you need a decent 1648 with a 30-40hp engine and a jumky little 1236 for ponds... 

Should be doable for under $3k

Jamie


----------



## tccanoe

Man, I would bet the farm that two guys tugging all that gear, boat, moter and junk off a trailer will do it once maby, maby twice at most. Then, somehow, that fishing trip idea won't ever come up again. Here's my idea. Get a good nice wide jon, welded, with the right size motor to get on plane. Then, down the line, get one of those two man plastic boats and switch the trolling motor and batt between the two. The plastic boat will fit in the back of a pickup and you can back right up to the pond.


----------



## jcb

So you make desicision of the boat you are wanting?I was wondering about if you make your mind up?


----------



## dimecovers3

jcb said:


> So you make desicision of the boat you are wanting?I was wondering about if you make your mind up?




Been busy and I'm in the middle of refinancing the house at 4.25 percent and since the deal is so good, I figured I would treat myself take out some extra cash and find a nice boat this winter. Not sure exactly what I want----just know I don't want anything over 14 feet.


----------



## dimecovers3

jcb said:


> So you make desicision of the boat you are wanting?I was wondering about if you make your mind up?




help me think through this.....anybody....


I like the Alumacraft Crappie boat https://alumacraft.com/bass-style-deluxe-modified-v-boats/crappie-jon-2.php and I like the basic 14/42 NCS model https://alumacraft.com/jon-boats/1442-ncs.php as a base boat to start from scratch. I want to fish small lakes that may be HP restricticted (15 Hp max on one lake I love), rivers with rocks, and shallow water duck hunt from this rig. The two boats are about $1250 vs. $2500. What do you see as the pros and cons? The crappie boat will not likely plane with a 25 Merc jet and the 14/42 needs work ( that adds weight) . Neither has a 20 inch transom......................unless I special order a 20" 14/48 riveted that might get up with a very light load. And neither has a proper jet tunnel hull. Why is such a boat that fits so many needs so hard to build? :? Will I someday regret putting good money in my "dream boat" if it's not welded? I think what I need is a magnesium hull 14/48 with a 25 jet and a 15 stickers............ :mrgreen: ...and of course...I''ll need the lastest side scan and a big foot controlled kicker up front....in full camo.


----------



## Ranchero50

I'd go .080 hull for rivers, .063" isn't very forgiving.

https://alumacraft.com/jon-boats/mv-1546-aw-2.php

or a MV1648

https://alumacraft.com/jon-boats/1448-2.php

I wouldn't buy a narrower boat.

Jamie


----------



## dimecovers3

Jamie,

Do you remember that PA boat that was on riversmallies that had a 25 merc jet mounted on an Alumacraft Crappie jon with a marina modified transom up to 20? I loved that rig. I think he fished the Susky, but I forgot his handle. Albeit, I think he mostly fished solo.


----------



## rellis1962

Take a look at the CustomFlat Al boats. .10 thick and all weld. I just finished mods on stark naked CustomFlat hull. I little bit heavier but built like a tank. Here is a link to my mod and to the companies website.

https://www.customboatmfg.com/Product/products_main.html CustomFlat's site

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=11915 My boat mods


----------



## dimecovers3

This is really bugging me trying to remember where I saw ( or maybe just dreamed it) but does anyone know a line of jon boats that has a mod-V hull below the water line except the above water part of the front looks like a squared off flat bottom. It gives a better ride in rough water and gives more up front fishing room for trolling motor, depth finder etc. I swear I didn't imagine it.


----------

